# BBQ grill tank for the house stove?



## moondoggy (Sep 3, 2008)

hey all, hope it's ok i post this here, figured it was right.
my LP gas company is now charging me MORE for 'tank rental and account fees" $80+
(mind you i bought the tanks from the company prior to take over years ago, just dont have the receipt)

We only use 1 of those tall ~4-5 foot tanks a year, which is about the same amount of $... so its really bothering me.
I want to go tell them to shove.... and they say $175. account termination fee....! so sue me.

questions,
can i use my little BBQ tank to hook up? ....it seems they are both LP gas, and the fittings look exact.
I think they are taking the "regulator" (disc shape thing the lines run into between the tanks)with them, where and how do i know i buy the right one?
Are the big tanks that i have now 100 lb tanks, and my bbq 20 lb ?
i would rather go get my little bbq tank filled a few tims a year myself then pay  160.00 for 1 $80 tank..... and more 
then anything i want to tell them to go screw themselves.

thanks in advance.


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes you can. We use the smaller 5 gallon BBQ tanks from time to time for testing when the larger tanks are all being used. I've run 90K BTU appliances on them before although that size tank lasts just under 2 hours at that BTU. You should be able to buy a regulator at Lowes or Home Depot in their BBQ section. You can also buy a larger tank. I'd recommend going to your VC or local stove dealer and ask them for regulator. Now, is it to code? I have no idea, but I'm sure you'll have to use a belt/band to secure it to something. Don't be tempted to keep the bottle inside your house - the vent on the regulator can leak and since LP is heavier than air it pools making it more dangerous than NG.

I'd also recommend buying 2 tanks if you're filling it yourself. That way when one runs out there's no big hurry to get the empty tank filled.


----------



## moondoggy (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for the reply and the info.
i would keep a spare just in case, and i assumed the regulators were the same thing, so ling as its not one of the high pressure regs.
still need to look into this more before i commit, gas does scare the crap the crap out me.. more then electricity


----------

